# Troyes AC v Olympique Marseille



## tip74 (Oct 21, 2012)

Injuries & suspensions
Troyes AC v Olympique Marseille
Troyes AC: Faussurier (7/1 m), Drouin (0/0 d), Bréchet (4/0 d), Grax (6/1 f), N'Sakala (8/0 d), Rincon (8/0 d), Thiago (6/0 m)
Olympique Marseille: N’Diaye (0/0 d), Diawarah (0/0 d), Barton (0/0 m)


----------

